# Christina Aguilera: Scheidung musste einfach sein!



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Es war das Beste für alle Beteiligten
Christina Aguilera: Scheidung musste einfach sein!​*

Komplett spurlos scheint die Scheidung von Noch-Ehemann Jordan Bratman (33) nicht an der Sängerin vorbei zu gehen. Christina Aguilera (29) denkt viel über ihre gescheiterte Beziehung nach und was der Auslöser für die Krise gewesen sein könnte.

Nach fünf Jahren Ehe beendete die Sängerin die Beziehung, weil es für sie die beste Lösung war. Christina meint dazu in einem Interview: „Da waren viele Dinge, die einfach ungesund und schlecht für Jordan und mich waren. Ich wusste, dass es enden musste. Ich wollte Jordan wirklich nicht verletzen. Ich fühle mich sehr zerissen, wenn ich an unsere nun gespaltene Familie denke.“ Eigentlich wollte sie es nie soweit kommen lassen. Ihr eigenen Eltern ließen sich ebenfalls scheiden, als die Burlesque-Darstellerin sieben Jahre alt war.

Aber dennoch weiß sie, dass es jetzt einfach das Beste für Söhnchen Max (2) war. Jordan und sie mussten einfach getrennte Wege gehen. „Wenn man in seiner Ehe unglücklich ist, dann sind die Kinder diejenigen, die leiden. Das ist wirklich das Letzte, was ich für meinen Sohn wollte“, so die hübsche Blondine weiter.

Letztendlich war die Trennung also einfach die beste Entscheidung – nicht nur für Christina selbst, sondern eben vor allem auch für Söhnchen Max.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## DonEnrico (4 Dez. 2010)

Danke für die Info!:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

"und wir bleiben natürlich Freunde, vor allem des Kindes wegen ...."

wieso gibt es bei Promis immer die gleichen Standardfloskeln ???

wieso sagen die eigentlich, was wirklich los ist/war ......


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

da steckt bestimmt Katzun dahinter  :thx:


----------

